# 12/14 Perdido key



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Well I got bored today and decided to go do a little surf fishing ,even though the conditions were less than stellar. I didn't think the pompano fishing would be all that , but was hoping that the whiting would cooperate. They did !


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Shrimp for bait?


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

One day we need to meet out there. I need to steal some secrets....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

hjorgan said:


> Shrimp for bait?


 Fish bites


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

MrFish said:


> One day we need to meet out there. I need to steal some secrets....


 Anytime man !


----------



## Joe.K.Sr (Apr 21, 2009)

*Are Whiting good to eat? Easy to prepare?*

Are Whiting good to eat? Easy to prepare?

Just asking....


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Whiting are very good. Just scale'em , fillet'em ,season'em ,and fry'em.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Agreed- "Whiting" which we also called "ground mullet" (no relation to regular mullet) also called "Gulf Kingfish" or "Southern Kingfish" are usually still very active feeders in our winter months when other fish feeding habits slow. The larger specimens are excellent tablefare.


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

Actually there are three very similar looking species of kingfish (in the drum family) interchangeably referred to as 'whiting' and 'ground mullet', two are in the box in the pic above: Gulf and Northern ...


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Wow- they are as bad as AJs. Never knew there was a difference in Gulf and Southern! Thanks


----------

